# Conneaut Harbor Duck Hunting



## zz3l4b (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a 16' deep "V" with blind that we use on the inland lakes.
How do you guys go about duck hunting the Conneaut harbor area?
Do you set up along the shore, breakwalls or out in open water?
What and how many decoys would you recommend, Divers or Puddlers?

Thanks


----------

